# So Beau got shaved today......



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

...and I think he looks awesome!!!

He's sooooo smooth and soft and you can see his muscles much better too! He even changed colors !! I know you're not supposed to shave Beagles, but me and my co-worker were bored, and well Beau has been in grooming shops long enough that he's a practice dummy for whatever we want to do to him

Here's what a shaved Beagle looks like:


































On the way to work:









Moe in the tub getting a medicated shampoo:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Beau is buff!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG OMG I have to show these to Lady, she is gnna go gaga, he looks so handsome actually, you really can't tell unless it's up close. But I lubs him, he's sexy


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Shaving dogs in the summer is not a good idea especially if he spends time outside. The UV rays can cause cancer when the top coat is not their to protect the skin. You see many long coated breeds like Pyrenees, shepherds, Newfoundlands, old English sheepdogs, and other getting skin cancer after they have been shaved. I know you were board but my advice is to keep him out of the sun till his top coat grows back to protect his skin.


----------

